# Advice regarding my medical results, SVP!



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot (2 Apr 2008)

First off, this is a really great source of info for potential recruits such as myself, and has some really great people on it - you guys are really an excellent part of the recruiting process, even if it is non-official.

I'm in the application process at CFRD Windsor, and was awaiting a Merit Listing.  After a couple of conversations with some members of my family that were already in the Forces, I decided that I wanted to change trades.  I'd read on here that it was no big deal, so I called the staff up in Windsor (great bunch of people there - always really nice and helpful).  I had been told during my interview that I qualified on the CFAT for AEC Officer, and while I hadn't considered AEC initially, I decided to add this to my selection of trades - from what I've read on here it's demanding, and I'm excited at the prospect of a challenge.

So when I called Windsor, the recruiter told me I didn't qualify for AEC (or for the trade I had originally chosen) because I had V4 vision.  I was concerned about my _colour_ vision, since I can't make heads or tails of the Isihara plates, but I was able to complete the second test quite easily twice with no errors (so that would be CV2, which should be okay for AEC according to the info found on here); I had assumed that my vision, although it's corrected, should be fine.

So I was a little stunned when I got the word that I was V4 - I had always considered my myopia to be moderate, and some posters on here in the V4 category say they have prescriptions floating around -6.00. My prescription is OD -2.75 / OS -3.00, and I'm fairly certain that my corrected vision is 6/6.  When I had the test administered I was able to see the first line uncorrected (got a little fuzzy after the big "E"), but I thought that would be okay for V3 - I'm not looking to be a pilot or a diver.

The other thing that concerns me is the possibility of a paperwork foul-up.  When they started my medical, the form they gave me to fill out had my name on it, but the wrong address and a different Service Number then the one I had at the CFAT (I couldn't remember my CFAT SN, but the one on my medical was all 9s and obviously wrong).  They said they'd get it corrected, but now I'm not so sure - I've been on the wrong end of paper screw-ups before and I know how easily they can happen.

I have an interview on Friday since I switched trades (luckily, some of my choices didn't require V3) and I was going to ask about it.  But I'm here seeking an opinion - given my prescription, are my eyes worse then I thought they were and I'm getting V4 on the basis of my uncorrected vision?  Would I be able to ask to see the results of my medical to find out where the deficiency is, to consider laser correction?  Or is this possibly a paperwork jumble?  I was really excited about the possibility to be an AEC Officer and try my hand at a really challenging career, and that's in the bin for now.

Thanks very much for you time, ladies and gentlemen!

PS - sorry about the length of the post - I like to include as much information as I think might be relevant.


----------



## medaid (2 Apr 2008)

Like all the other advice that we give the potential applicants on here who have a medical or CFAT or any other question, I'd advise you to talk to your CFRD bout your concerns directly. You're not assigned a SN until you've actually been given an offer of service. Could there have been a paperwork screw up? Sure, no one is perfect but the likelihood of that occurring is minimal. Go ask your CFRD for the info and how you should proceed.


----------



## geo (2 Apr 2008)

If you are not satisfied with an occupation .... don't do it.  Ask questions.
If there is the least possibility that they have made a mistake OR that you dissagree with the result, get a new test OR ask for a second opinion - possibly from another source.  With dissenting opinion in hand, you might be able to have the recruiting process revise their decision....

Just expect it to take some time to clean up the questions.


----------



## Strike (2 Apr 2008)

If you're that concerned about your vision test then get one done out of your own pocket and have the doctor send the results in to the recruiting centre.

I had a similar issue with an EEG that was read wrong when I applied.  Instead of having the original EEG re-read I paid for another that was read by both a computer AND a person.  Turns out the error they had found in the first was due to falling asleep during the test.  Go figure.  30 minutes+ in a dark room with no noise and nothing but flashing lights to keep you company.


----------



## soccer08 (2 Apr 2008)

> You're not assigned a SN until you've actually been given an offer of service.



MedTech, I don't know if the process is slightly different for Reg Force, but I got my service number the second I handed in my application.


----------



## RTaylor (2 Apr 2008)

Get them to go through your file to *ensure* they havent mixed up someone else's into yours. It happened to me in Halifax and they had to straighten it out (didnt take long).

All papers you've signed should have your name / birthday / SSN or a combo of the 2 at the least, most will also had address and if possible prior service number.

If you've never been in the forces before, tell them and push a bit to have them look over the file. Sometimes a bit gets lost in the shuffle, or gets mixed up and won't get sorted unless you keep on them. I've had to (my request for Verification of Former Service sat on a person's desk for 2 weeks because they left and never did squat with it, if I didn't push I'd still be waiting).

Call them and TELL them you think that your file has been mixed with someone else's and have them look it over, ensure that they do. Maybe setting up an appointment to look through your files (you have a right to do this btw, with any employer) would be the best bet. They really have no reason to say no because it's information on you.


----------



## WhiskeyTangoFoxtrot (2 Apr 2008)

Thanks very much for the opinions, guys.  I'll ask the Captain about it during my interview and head to the optometrist to find out just how buggered up my eyes are.


----------



## Starlight31 (7 Apr 2008)

V factor is based off uncorrected.  With MEL's in the AEC world you will require Aircrew status as you will controle fighters in NORAD, or ATC.  Later on AWACS.  Your V and CA factors along with A (4 and higher) will be the norm. Unless on TCAT A7 T6 Unfit Aircrew, fit to fly as passenger.  V4 is below MEL's, though you may see people in the trade who have been in for 30 years with that Cat (Accommodated).

Laser Surg is an option, but will be picked up on enrolment medical during your Cyclo or dilated fondoscopy eye test (Drops in eye that make pupils really big) and could effect A/C status.  Consult Optho, and Flt Surg.

Best of luck...

`


----------

